# What do you feed your ringnecks?



## PidgePodge (Feb 2, 2014)

I was wondering if everyone could name off the exact product they feed their ringnecks and how much leftovers they leave. 

No matter what I feed my ringnecks, they either refuse to eat it, or leave tons of leftovers. Why are they so picky? Is that normal?

Is it healthy to just let them eat the seeds they want? They are obsessed with safflower and they always pick that out first. 

Has anyone tried feeding these?
http://www.mazuri.com/mazurismallbirdmaintenance.aspx

I wanted to keep my doves on Harrison's Organic but they hated it. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## PidgePodge (Feb 2, 2014)

37 views and not one response? Wow this forum is dead.


----------



## PamperedPigeon (Sep 23, 2014)

This is what I feed my pigeons:

http://www.petco.com/product/116421...ail-Blend-Bird-Food.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Whatever is left after a couple of days, I toss out for the wild doves. They also LOVE hemp seeds...like birdie crack. I keep som ein a little jar and when I shake it, they can't get to me fast enough! So cute and it's really helped with trainig.


----------



## PidgePodge (Feb 2, 2014)

I never heard of this brand, I love discovering new ones, thank you!


----------



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

I feed kaytee parakeet, supplimented by many things including: http://m.petco.com/product/12566/ZuPreem-AvianMaintenance-FruitBlend-Bird-Diet-for-Small-Birds.aspx

Juniper gobbles this stuff up like MAD. 

He also loves scrambled eggs, minced kale, and millet sprays as treats.


----------



## doveparadise (Jan 7, 2015)

I have 3 ringneck doves, two of which are silver ivory (possibly a pair) and a pied female. The food I give them are primarily dove seeds kaytee brand and they pretty much eat it


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I have problems with DeeDee leaving a lot, too, no matter what I feed. Like Jessmith07, I usually toss what's left out on the porch for the whitewings. I usually just buy a common parakeet mix and then mix other seeds from the feed store with it. As with your doves, safflower is always a favorite. Sometimes he seems to like one type of seed for a while, then he tires of it and won't touch it, so when buying supplement seeds, it's always a toss up. He also loves the millet sprays, scrambled egg, any type of rice I might fix for US he will steal right off our plates. When I fix cornbread, I always let him have some.


----------

